# Alpine 3513 old school 2 channel amp made in Japan



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

Alpine 3513 old school 2ch SQ amp made in Japan NIB - eBay (item 170560776366 end time Nov-08-10 12:20:36 PST)

found this while ebaying....thought it was interesting...

not my add


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

interesting... never heard of that line


----------

